# The eDrometer - Digital Hydrometer



## benno1973 (15/3/13)

Seems like only recently they were developing the BeerBug, here's another kickstarter project for a digital hydrometer. Looks nice, seems like a nice design, but pricey!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1792835394/edrometer-digital-hydrometer-for-brewers-and-winem


----------



## slash22000 (15/3/13)

Digital hydrometer, eh? Sounds like a great idea!



> Retail price $499.99


... :huh: ...  ... :huh: ...  ... :huh: ...


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (15/3/13)

If only I was an artisan brewer .... I think Nev is one.
BBB


----------



## Nick JD (15/3/13)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NX0WHS/ref=asc_df_B002NX0WHS2426010?tag=thefind0033152-20&creative=395261&creativeASIN=B002NX0WHS&linkCode=asn


----------



## Bizier (15/3/13)

Looks good for micros who might not be looking at more expensive instruments 0.0015 is a fair bit of play though.


----------

